# Yukon for Yellow nutsedge in orchard grass



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

This herbicide appears labeled for nutsedge in OG. 8oz /ac up to 12’ high. Has Anyone successfully used it?


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Hayman1 said:


> This herbicide appears labeled for nutsedge in OG. 8oz /ac up to 12’ high. Has Anyone successfully used it?


I have not used it in orchardgrass, being further south I’ve only done on Bermuda, but the halosulfuron should give you a good punch on the nutsedge.


----------

